# Ox bị ysl thì các mẹ tẩm bổ cách nào? có nên dùng bộ đôi viên ngậm và viên uống x-marvel không?



## Mesusu (15/6/21)

Cho em hỏi nhờ ox bị ysl thì các mẹ tẩm bổ cách nào? có nên dùng bộ đôi viên ngậm và viên uống tăng cường sinh lý x-marvel không ạ? Trước giờ em chỉ biết có món hàu tốt cho sinh lý nam nhưng ăn miết cũng chán, ăn uống gì để tốt khoản này nữa không ạ? với cả em có tìm trên mạng thấy nhiều người vote dùng viên uống x-marvel để bồi bổ lâu dài và viên ngậm x-marvel để tác dụng nhanh hơn trc khi xxx mà bộ đôi này ngừng dùng cũng ko làm ảnh hưởng sinh lý, lại được bộ y tế cấp phép, nghe chừng yên tâm không biết thế nào? mẹ nào có kinh nghiệm khoản này chỉ em với?


----------



## Labiang (15/6/21)

Mom nên bổ sung các loại sau cho ox ạ:
1. Thực phẩm có nhiều Axit folic
Nồng độ axit folic trong cơ thể quyết định rất lớn đến các khuyết tật về mặt di truyền của tinh trùng. Nếu tinh trùng dị dạng thụ tinh với trứng, nguy cơ sảy thai và trẻ sơ sinh mắc phải các dị tật bẩm sinh rất cao. Do đó, bạn nên bổ sung nguồn thực phẩm giàu axit folic vào danh sách “Ăn gì để có nhiều tinh trùng chất lượng và khỏe mạnh”.
Axit folic có nhiều trong: Cam, chuối, dâu. Ngũ cốc nguyên cám.
Rau có màu xanh đậm như rau diếp, măng tây, cải bó xôi.
Đậu lăng, đậu đen, đậu pinto.
2. Quả óc chó cũng là một trong những thực phẩm tốt cho nam giới. Với hàm lượng omega-3 cao, ăn quả óc chó mỗi ngày sẽ tăng cường khả năng vận động của tinh trùng và giúp thụ thai dễ dàng hơn.
3. Vitamin E có vai trò rất quan trọng đối với tinh trùng và trứng. Đây là hợp chất được ví như là “hàng rào” bảo vệ tinh trùng khỏi những tác nhân gây hại. Bên cạnh đó, vitamin E còn kích thích ham muốn ở quý ông hiệu quả nhờ làm tăng nồng độ hormone Testosterone. Vitamin E có nhiều trong các loại rau có màu xanh đậm, lòng đỏ trứng, ớt chuông, thịt gia cầm, các loại đậu, bơ, đu đủ…


----------



## Chuyên Nguyễn (15/6/21)

Mesusu nói:


> Cho em hỏi nhờ ox bị ysl thì các mẹ tẩm bổ cách nào? có nên dùng bộ đôi viên ngậm và viên uống tăng cường sinh lý x-marvel không ạ? Trước giờ em chỉ biết có món hàu tốt cho sinh lý nam nhưng ăn miết cũng chán, ăn uống gì để tốt khoản này nữa không ạ? với cả em có tìm trên mạng thấy nhiều người vote dùng viên uống x-marvel để bồi bổ lâu dài và viên ngậm x-marvel để tác dụng nhanh hơn trc khi xxx mà bộ đôi này ngừng dùng cũng ko làm ảnh hưởng sinh lý, lại được bộ y tế cấp phép, nghe chừng yên tâm không biết thế nào? mẹ nào có kinh nghiệm khoản này chỉ em với?


Mẹ nó tăng cường cho chồng ăn hàu, cua, tôm, hạt mè, hạt bí ngô và các sản phẩm từ ngũ cốc nguyên cám là những thực phẩm giàu kẽm. 
Kẽm có vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc duy trì sức khỏe sinh sản, sản xuất tinh trùng và hormone Testosterone. nếu thiếu kẽm, các “tinh binh” của anh em mình không chỉ bị giảm sút về số lượng mà còn cả chất lượng cũng như suy giảm ham muốn chuyện chăn gối luôn đấy mẹ ạ. 
Bộ đôi tăng cường sinh lý X-marvel thành phần toàn các thảo dược, dược liệu quý, an toàn tác dụng nhanh hiệu quả bền vững đấy, em có nhỏ em bán thuốc tây nó xem thành phần loại này cho bảo tốt lắm  đấy, viên nang X-marvel power dùng lâu dài bổ thận tráng dương, tăng cường sinh lý nam tốt, làm giảm quá trình mãn dục nam giới, giảm tiểu  đêm nhiều lần, bớt mỏi gối .... còn muốn nhanh lúc trước khi lâm trận thì dùng 1 viên ngậm x-marvel trước khoảng 1 tiếng là lên luôn  á


----------



## Bảo Bình (16/6/21)

Có nhiều phương pháp lắm mẹ nó nên tìm hiểu những cách qua luyện tập, bổ sung qua chế độ ăn uống xem như nào trước đã nhé, nếu ko đc thì tìm cách khác


----------



## Hadungthn (16/6/21)

Chuyên Nguyễn nói:


> Mẹ nó tăng cường cho chồng ăn hàu, cua, tôm, hạt mè, hạt bí ngô và các sản phẩm từ ngũ cốc nguyên cám là những thực phẩm giàu kẽm.
> Kẽm có vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc duy trì sức khỏe sinh sản, sản xuất tinh trùng và hormone Testosterone. nếu thiếu kẽm, các “tinh binh” của anh em mình không chỉ bị giảm sút về số lượng mà còn cả chất lượng cũng như suy giảm ham muốn chuyện chăn gối luôn đấy mẹ ạ.
> Bộ đôi tăng cường sinh lý X-marvel thành phần toàn các thảo dược, dược liệu quý, an toàn tác dụng nhanh hiệu quả bền vững đấy, em có nhỏ em bán thuốc tây nó xem thành phần loại này cho bảo tốt lắm  đấy, viên nang X-marvel power dùng lâu dài bổ thận tráng dương, tăng cường sinh lý nam tốt, làm giảm quá trình mãn dục nam giới, giảm tiểu  đêm nhiều lần, bớt mỏi gối .... còn muốn nhanh lúc trước khi lâm trận thì dùng 1 viên ngậm x-marvel trước khoảng 1 tiếng là lên luôn  á


Chị ơi có thể cho em xin địa chỉ mua hàng được không ạ
Dùng lâu dài bộ đôi tăng cường sinh lý X-Marvel này có ổn không ạ?
Có cần kiêng gì trong quá trình uống không chị?


----------



## Mesusu (17/6/21)

Hadungthn nói:


> Chị ơi có thể cho em xin địa chỉ mua hàng được không ạ
> Dùng lâu dài bộ đôi tăng cường sinh lý X-Marvel này có ổn không ạ?
> Có cần kiêng gì trong quá trình uống không chị?


Bên web hãng nè m X-Marvel - Viên ngậm sinh lý đến từ Mỹ , em cũng nghiên cứu lên xuống rồi nhưng vẫn muốn lên xin ý kiến các m thông thái nhà mình xem thực tế như nào
Mom lên đó mà đọc thông tin xem sao


----------



## Nguyễn Hoàng Lan (18/6/21)

Tăng cường sinh lý cũng còn phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố
- Ăn uống khoa học, hạn chế đồ dầu mỡ, đồ ăn nhanh cũng nên dẹp
- Ko uống đồ chứa cồn, cafein: rượu bia, cà phê, trà ...
- Ko hút thuốc lá, cái này ảnh hưởng hại luôn đó
- Đi ngủ sớm dậy sớm
- Thể dục thể thao
Nếu áp dụng đủ rồi mà vẫn ko có kqua thì nên đi thăm khám cho chắc nhá


----------



## Nắng Thủy Tinh (19/6/21)

E mách mom cách này nhé ( khắc phục khoản ysl, xuất sớm ... khá ổn) dùng gừng tươi, đơn giản và kiên trì thì có hiệu quả: Gừng tươi có chứa nhiều hợp chất quý như zingiberene, shoal, gingerol,… có tác dụng kích thích lưu thông máu và tăng độ đàn hồi, co giãn của mạch máu. Do đó, sử dụng gừng tươi thường xuyên không chỉ giúp làm ấm cơ thể mà còn tăng cường máu lưu thông đến bộ phận sinh dục. Từ đó giúp cải thiện chức năng sinh lý, hỗ trợ tăng cường sự cương cứng và tăng khả năng ham muốn tình dục.
Cách làm đơn giản thôi
- Gừng gọt bỏ phần vỏ, rửa sạch và ép lấy nước cốt
- Dùng 1 muỗng nước ép gừng trộn với 1 muỗng mật ong và uống mỗi ngày
Sử dụng gừng kết hợp mật ong đều đặn mỗi ngày trong khoảng thời gian 2 – 3 tháng, giúp cải thiện tình trạng yếu sinh lý. M có thể kiểm soát vấn đề xuất tinh sớm bằng cách dùng hỗn hợp này trước khi lâm trận khoảng 30 phút nhá.
Thử xem sao ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Lê Bảo Trâm (19/6/21)

Có bộ đôi luôn hả các chị
Em thì chỉ biết viên ngậm X-marvel thôi ạ, có đợt chồng em căng thẳng stress nên bị yếu hẳn, nghe ai mách mua viên ngậm về, mỗi tối ngậm 1 viên trước ngủ khoảng 45' , thấy cũng cải thiện lắm ạ, tăng thời gian và tần suất lên đáng kể đấy ạ.


----------



## vunguyenthu05 (19/6/21)

Nguyễn Lê Bảo Trâm nói:


> Có bộ đôi luôn hả các chị
> Em thì chỉ biết viên ngậm X-marvel thôi ạ, có đợt chồng em căng thẳng stress nên bị yếu hẳn, nghe ai mách mua viên ngậm về, mỗi tối ngậm 1 viên trước ngủ khoảng 45' , thấy cũng cải thiện lắm ạ, tăng thời gian và tần suất lên đáng kể đấy ạ.
> 
> View attachment 9195



Dạng viên uống có mà chị ơi, X-Marvel Power nhé, thông tin thì chị tham khảo thông tin ở đây nè 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/xmarvel.vn/posts/338579411112017
			




Trợ thủ đắc lực của phái mạnh đấy ạ. Dùng lâu dài giúp khỏe mạnh từ trong ra, giảm tiểu đêm, mỏi gối, đau lưng, khắc phục ysk, xuất tinh sớm, tăng khả năng ham muốn. 
Thành phần an toàn mà chất lượng hiệu quả


----------



## Mesusu (19/6/21)

vunguyenthu05 nói:


> Dạng viên uống có mà chị ơi, X-Marvel Power nhé, thông tin thì chị tham khảo thông tin ở đây nè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cảm ơn các m nhé, thông tin hữu ích quá, nhà mình nhiều m tin dùng bộ đôi viên ngậm và viên uống x-marvel này ghê, em nghe các mẹ thử đặt mua cho ox dùng mới được ạ


----------

